# [NV drivers] De donde sacar-los para powerbook g4 12"

## saraz

Hola de nuveo!!!

Tengo el sistema base de gentoo instalado, he seguido el howto de xorg. Cuando he hecho startx me dice:

failed to load module "nv" (module dos not exist,0) 

Esto me lleva a que no los tengo instalados  :Razz:  Pero de donde los saco? He leído que no hay drivers nv para ppc   :Shocked: 

Entonces que hago? 

http://support.apple.com/specs/powerbook/PowerBook_G4_12-inch_1_5GHz.html

Aquí os dejo las especificaciones. Un colega me ha comentado que me tengo que bajar los drivers oppen source, però he estado buscando y no saco agua clara... Que decis gentooza?

----------

## jgascon

 *saraz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esto me lleva a que no los tengo instalados  Pero de donde los saco? He leído que no hay drivers nv para ppc  
> 
> Entonces que hago? 
> ...

 

Perdona si lo que te voy a decir no es correcto pero no tengo ni idea de Macs. Por lo que yo entiendo, si estás ejecutando un kernel linux y la tarjeta es nvidia deberías instalar los drivers de nvidia para Linux. Aquí tienes un Howto para Gentoo -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers

----------

## Sertinell

Los drivers binarios de nvidia no funcionan en ppc. Debes usar los drivers libres, haz una busqueda por portage que deberia salirte para instalarlos.

----------

## saraz

OK esto es un paso en portage estan. Però que tengo que buscar??? find /usr/portage -name k ??? o komo va esto?? Es k no se que he de buscar. 

En /usr/portage/x11-drives/nvidia-drives hay un monton de kosas pero no se kual? es aki? o donde  :Very Happy: 

Voy muy perdido sorry por mi inexperiencia

----------

## jgascon

No te lo tomes a mal, pero antes de postear este tipo de preguntas tan básicas deberías leerte la documentación de Gentoo, que es amplia de calidad y en su mayor parte está traducida al castellano. Lo que quieres saber está aquí ->  Introducción al sistema Portage

Y después pégale un buen repaso al handbook

Y después podrías echarle un vistazo a la opinión de un desarrollador sobre lo que puedes o no puedes esperar de Gentoo: How to be a Successful Gentoo User. La verdad es que estoy encontrando los artículos que publica este hombre muy interesantes, sobre todo para la gente que empieza a usar ahora Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

y no hagas cross-posting.

Lee los links que te hemos puesto en ambos hilos y si despues aún sigues teniendo dudas, exponlas.

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.1.2
> ...

 

Pero te deberia de valer con poner en el make.conf:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

```

por lo menos es como lo he encontrado...

Salu2.

PD: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Si le gustaría emplear las versiones de código abierto, utilice nv en vez de nvidia para configurar la variable pero tenga en cuenta que el uso de este controlador implica no disponer de una aceleración 3D completa.

 

----------

## i92guboj

No directamente relacionado con el tema del hilo, pero sugiero eix para buscar en portage.

```
emerge eix
```

----------

